# Sublimatable boxers/thongs



## thunderwoods (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have had many requests recently for thong underwear (sublimation) but cannot for the life of me find anywhere that sells the blanks.

Any direction would be most helpful, thank you in advance!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Dye Sublimation Products, Blank Imprintables and Accessories - Paramount Services


----------



## LRcustom (Oct 2, 2021)

thunderwoods said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have had many requests recently for thong underwear (sublimation) but cannot for the life of me find anywhere that sells the blanks.
> 
> Any direction would be most helpful, thank you in advance!


Tagging onto this thread for help....
I'm trying to sublimate onto mens boxers. Struggling to get a good finish around the "pouch" area.
wanting to print images all over the front. How do I do this with no crease marks????/


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

LRcustom said:


> Tagging onto this thread for help....
> I'm trying to sublimate onto mens boxers. Struggling to get a good finish around the "pouch" area.
> wanting to print images all over the front. How do I do this with no crease marks????/


Are you using the ones from SilkySocks? Theirs are supposed to lie flat when pressing. Regardless, they have some How To videos that may be of use.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LRcustom said:


> Tagging onto this thread for help....
> I'm trying to sublimate onto mens boxers. Struggling to get a good finish around the "pouch" area.
> wanting to print images all over the front. How do I do this with no crease marks????/


What brand? Did they have any recommendations?

These guys have boxers specifically cut to accommodate sublimation. https://silkysocks.com/collections/blank-underwear

They also wholesale.


----------



## LRcustom (Oct 2, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Are you using the ones from SilkySocks? Theirs are supposed to lie flat when pressing. Regardless, they have some How To videos that may be of use.


ordered from dye sublimation. I'll check out videos though. Hopefully I will find an answer. Thank you


----------

